# Gckfa shoot out tournament



## livetofish (Mar 21, 2011)

Yall come join us Saturday morning at Oriole beach boat launch for our first ever GCKFA TOP SHOT SHOOT OUT TOURNAMENT! Gonna be a good time! Hope to see all of yall there! FB event link below!

https://www.facebook.com/events/603158343439076/?ti=cl

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

